# Rapido - quality / reliablility etc?



## duds

Can anyone who has bought a new A class Rapido in the last 2 years inform me about quality, reliability, ease of getting spare parts etc etc.


----------



## iandsm

*Rapido A class*

Well it's three years and now 27000 on the clock. Nothing has gone wrong or fallen off and the build quality has survived crap roads in Scotland and Italy, I doubt there are worse.

Two windows needed re sealing in the first six months due to minor leaks (Just badly applied sealant) other than than the only other issues are some very minor hairline stress fractures where the cab front meats the body. These are so slight they are not worth bothering to repair. Also, the central locking on the hab door stopped working, this turned out to be a broken wire, soon repaired, and a spring in the bathroom door broke, fixed at a local locksmith for £8.00

We have been delighted with our Rapido and although we cannot compare, we have met other Rapido owners who say they are better than Hymers. As for spares, we havn't needed any.


----------



## carol

Ours is a May 2008 7090 auto on the maxi chassis. We have been pleased with it. We have owned two Hymers previously and one thing I will say about Rapido is that they are helpful - except for that bathroom lock. £200 for that. Fixed by Irish locksmith. See posts about it. It is obviously a problem and it is only a aping that goes but they will only sell a complete handle and lock (even expensive for that)

Well documented on here in the Rapido forum is our split water tank which although we purchased our mh in Germany Anthony Pfaff Rapido's Export guy was brilliant - he took one off the production line and couriered it to Wokingham for us as we were booked away to France. A Bank Holiday was in the middle of the week and to us this sort of help is worth far more than anything else. After Sales is what matters

Hymer UK were worse than anything. We were a grey import full stop

Pls go and see Martin in Wokingham they are the original and best Rapido dealers, helpful lot

Carol


----------



## cabby

If you are looking around have you looked at the Fleurette range. worth a look at least.

cabby


----------



## Koppersbeat

We bought our latest Rapido 18months ago,having traded in a 9048 for the more compact 903.
We bought in France and our dealer is excellent.However Rapido Wokingham is a very reliable and helpful firm to deal with also.

We are very happy with our van,this is our 4th attempt to get it right.

We had a Pilote A class prior to the Rapidos and it was good,but the build quality of the Rapidos is far superior in our opinion.

Good luck with your search.

Helen.


----------



## Charliesbus

We bought a new 990MHV in May through Wokingham Motorhomes. This is our first motorhome so wasn't sure what to expect but have been slightly disappointing with the overall quality. I think Rapido definitely need to improve their final quality inspection. So far the following things have required attention:

The fridge/freezer was not secured into its housing - in fact the four screws and covers were still in an unopened plastic bag in the pouch with the instruction manuals.

The bonnet catch and hinges require adjustment. The bonnet is very difficult to close and it seems the lock and hinges are pulling the bonnet in so tight that the bonnet panel is distorted.

The electric underfloor heating switch was incorrectly wired.

A number of door catches required adjustment to keep the doors closed while on the move.

Hob ignition switch was inoperative - traced to a metal spacer plate behind shorting out the switch contact. The switch as now failed completely and requires replacement.

The Alde heating expansion tank or surrounding pipework is leaking.

One of the garage doors leaks badly in heavy rain.

The toilet compartment rooflight is loose - one or more of the fixing screws is missing.

The reversing camera is not secured properly.

The IPod and video out leads were not connected behind the Pioneer navigation unit.

One of the electric sunblinds does not retract fully.

The gap between the (dealer fitted) awning and the van body not sealed so rainwater pours down the side of the van.

All minor problems perhaps but for a top of the range £90K van I would have expected better. I have been able to fix some of the problems myself and the vehicle is due to go back to Wokingham Motorhomes in July to have the remainder fixed under warranty.

We really love the layout and design of the van so we are not disappointing to have bought a Rapido! We don't have any experience of other dealers but so far they and Anthony at Rapido in France have been perfectly OK.


----------



## SaddleTramp

We purchased a 990 MHV in February this year from Brownhills at Newark, I have had Hymer, Autotrail and Adria in the past, This model vastly outclasses all the other European MH's I have had.

The only problem I have had was with a charging problem which turned out to be nothing whatsoever to do with either Rapido or Mercedes.

The MH is absolutely Superb, I am in France touring at the moment and we have had to use the Alde heating and underfloor heating continuously as the weather is dreadful, Superb.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Charliesbus said:


> We bought a new 990MHV in May through Wokingham Motorhomes. This is our first motorhome so wasn't sure what to expect but have been slightly disappointing with the overall quality. I think Rapido definitely need to improve their final quality inspection. So far the following things have required attention:
> 
> The fridge/freezer was not secured into its housing - in fact the four screws and covers were still in an unopened plastic bag in the pouch with the instruction manuals.
> 
> The bonnet catch and hinges require adjustment. The bonnet is very difficult to close and it seems the lock and hinges are pulling the bonnet in so tight that the bonnet panel is distorted.
> 
> The electric underfloor heating switch was incorrectly wired.
> 
> A number of door catches required adjustment to keep the doors closed while on the move.
> 
> Hob ignition switch was inoperative - traced to a metal spacer plate behind shorting out the switch contact. The switch as now failed completely and requires replacement.
> 
> The Alde heating expansion tank or surrounding pipework is leaking.
> 
> One of the garage doors leaks badly in heavy rain.
> 
> The toilet compartment rooflight is loose - one or more of the fixing screws is missing.
> 
> The reversing camera is not secured properly.
> 
> The IPod and video out leads were not connected behind the Pioneer navigation unit.
> 
> One of the electric sunblinds does not retract fully.
> 
> The gap between the (dealer fitted) awning and the van body not sealed so rainwater pours down the side of the van.
> 
> All minor problems perhaps but for a top of the range £90K van I would have expected better. I have been able to fix some of the problems myself and the vehicle is due to go back to Wokingham Motorhomes in July to have the remainder fixed under warranty.
> 
> We really love the layout and design of the van so we are not disappointing to have bought a Rapido! We don't have any experience of other dealers but so far they and Anthony at Rapido in France have been perfectly OK.


Hi, Very sorry to hear of your problems, I have same model with 3.0 Auto and mine is superb.

The leak you say you have on the expansion tank may not be a leak, We discovered fluid in the Garage and thought we had a leak also, We took ours to Camper UK who are Aldie agents, What it was is just as the name say's "Expansion" upon first use the fluid expands and then settles to correct level.


----------



## JIMY

Very pleased with our 766ff coachbuilt new in March. currently by the med in france , no problems and dealer Travelworld Telford are good
Jim


----------



## Charliesbus

Les / Jim,

Great to hear your comments. Maybe we got a Friday afternoon example or maybe I'm just too fussy! As I said I don't have any previous experience of other makes so I'm probably basing my expectations on the German cars we have owned all of which have been perfect!

Les, you could be right about the Alde expansion tank - the number of drips has decreased in the last week or so.

We're off to France in September so hopefully the weather there will have improved by then!


----------



## bigbus

We're now on our second Rapido A Class and would find it very hard to change to another brand. Our first 986F purchased 2004 was ultra reliable in the Rapido department apart from the control panel expiring the day we got it home new from Brownhills Newark, which they replaced the next day, sadly the Fiat side was not so good having brake and electrical issues. Our next 992M purchased 2009 has been similarly reliable apart from the mains battery charger/transformer expiring and again replaced by Brownhills within a couple of weeks, the delay more to do with us being away alot than their ability to obtain the part from Rapido, and as expected the Mercedes side has been fault free. I half expected something like this to happen though because it had been in the showroom for approx 12 months plugged in to the power for most of the time and clearly the item had fried!

I do believe parts prices are high and was told that one electric powered side mirror costs 1000 Euros, yes one thousand! How true that is I cannot be sure but the source was reliable. Also a switch for the same part was £99 about 3yrs ago and I have the invoice to prove it.

So why do we prefer Rapido? In our opinion they feel like someone at the factory actually thinks things through and uses the designs before letting them out to the public, but not everyone has the same tastes and there's always a compromise in any conversion.


----------



## Cherekee

I am just short of 3 years with mine and 17k milage in UK and abroard. Both Fiat (aprt from a short on the radio) and the Rapido have been ok apart from a leak on the roof aerial hole and a couple of small items I have easily sorted myself. Better final check at factory should have found them.

All in all very happy to recommend the Rapido.

Alan


----------



## SKIchalet

*RAPIDO QUALITY & RELIABILITY*

I took possession of a new 990MHV 'A' class a week ago and it has been less than enthralling. I have just returned from first week's holiday and have a string of issues and quality problems.
My view is that on an item this complex one must expect a few issues. On the otherhand, when one pays £80k+ for a unit one does not expect to buy problems.
I will update when I get a considered response and action plan from Travelworld in Telford.
SKIchalet


----------



## Cherekee

Hi,

Might seem a simple question but what sort of things?

Alan


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: RAPIDO QUALITY & RELIABILITY*



SKIchalet said:


> I took possession of a new 990MHV 'A' class a week ago and it has been less than enthralling. I have just returned from first week's holiday and have a string of issues and quality problems.
> My view is that on an item this complex one must expect a few issues. On the otherhand, when one pays £80k+ for a unit one does not expect to buy problems.
> I will update when I get a considered response and action plan from Travelworld in Telford.
> SKIchalet


Hi, It might help if you posted the "string of issues and quality problems" It may appear that there is a problem but in my case as with Charliebus and the water leak problem was a simple cure, so if you state what the problems are it could well be a simple cure, Mine is absolutely superb BUT at the beginning I thought there were a few problems but it turned out to be a simple case of "Not Used to it", Now after a year and a bit I would not change for the world.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I can't believe you have a "string of issues and quality problems", please post your account of them here.
Such a comment is a bit of a first for Rapido, are you sure it's a Rapido you have :?


----------



## SKIchalet

1. Scart cable falls off the satellite digibox every time the TV is slid out from cupboard. Very fiddly to correct
2. Mains cable supplied with van had French fittings and was therefore useless for UK Service points
3. LH window above lounge leaks like a sieve
4. Kitchen window leaks like a sieve
5. Leather seat back in lounge is 1-2 cm too long and does not fit properly
6. Fitting in bathroom window not clicked into place
7. Instructions for the Sat-TV digibox not supplied.
8. "Fridge door catch failed. Door could not be opened making wife's insulin injections unavailable. UNIT TYPE RMD 8505"
9. Toilet full warning light does not work. (also apparently a green 'OK to use' light does not work either.)
10. LH Wardrobe door catch is not too secure. Often comes open in transit
11. The bedroom roof light leaks very badly when the vehicle is in motion in bad weather. Half hours driving in heavy rain rendered duvet incapable of use.
12. The toilet roof light leaks slightly when stationary in the rain. This is much exacerbated when the vehicle is in transit during heavy weather.
I know all of these things can be fixed but my view is that they should not need to be. I feel that caravaners and motorhomers have a highly developed sense of self reliance and DIY skills and don't mind getting stuck in an fixing things. I  :roll: feel the Industry abuses this attitude. I am a working professional bloke and don't have the time to fix other peoples shoddiness even if I have the skills to do it.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Rapido will not be happy that your motorhome is reported to be so leaky and you can expect serious interest from them regarding the issue.
The other issues seem to indicate that the vehicle did not receive any pre-delivery checks and was the tv/sat system a Rapido factory fit or after-market kit fitted by or for Travelworld.

Regarding the fridge, the type of locking mechanism employed can break if the door is shut while it is in the locked position, in such a way that it can still be locked but will not unlock. It can however be unlocked by accessing the lock from above (with the freezer door open) and using a small screwdriver or any piece of stiff wire to move the mechanism to the unlocked position. A weakness in design not down to Rapido but to Dometic.
I'm on my third repair, some are slow learners


----------



## Hydrocell

*Rapido awning light*

Hi and good evening to you all, yes unfortunately I'm back from Spain.

Had a great time over the last five weeks, however I did have a slight problem with my Rapido, on the first night parked up at Marine Parade waiting for the morning ferry I switched on the awning light and it blow the fuse, after replacing the redundant fuse it was ok for a day or two once again I checked the fuse but it had not blown.
On our way back up through France I decided that it might be worth a trip to the Rapido factory to see if they would have a look.
We arrived in Mayenne on Monday 28th, however it was a bank holiday so we parked up at the aire on the bank of the river.
We drove to the factory which is just under a mile away, went to the reception and was put in touch with an English man called Anthony Pfaff he informed me that unless I had a road safety problem then I would have to go to the dealership with any problems, however he said that it I was wailing too hang around for twenty minutes or so he would if he could get an electrician to have a look, I told him that I had a few other things that I would like him to make a note of.
After about half a hour he came back to me and said he would make a list of any issues I had with the habitation side at that point the fitter came and took our van in to the service bay.
We explained to Anthony that there was a small chip on the hinge side on the dinning table the shower dropped constantly and there was a mark on the dash that we had not noticed when we took delivery, he told me that he would send all new parts to Steve at Highbridge with in the week which would include a new dash, dinning table and shower control, after a hour the fitter come back to tell Anthony that their was a problem with the fuse distribution board and he would not be able to fix it until late afternoon, this was however a problem for us as we had to get to Calais for the 9pm ferry no problem said Anthony I will send all the parts together and he will arrange with Steve at highbridge to have all the work to be carried out together on the 23 July.
We are very happy with the response that we had and as for the date it was going in for it first habitation check anyway.

So many thanks to Anthony Pfaff at the Rapido factory in Mayenne.

Regards 
Ray


----------



## SKIchalet

Thanks Jean-Luc for comment on fridge door. I hope Dometic turn it into an Advisory Note/Instruction for their engineers. I took the unit to an authorised Dometic Engineer and he was the one who had to break the door catch to get it open. Therefore I hope my experience is a good learning curve for all.

Hi Ray, Your experince is really heart-warming news and reinforces my decision to buy Rapido. I am sure that with willing hearts and mutual respect all round that any problem can be sorted.

I look forward only to positive outcomes and am fairly confident that I will not be a repetitive old moaner.

regards


----------



## Roger7webster

Rapido parts can be very expensive 
I paid £120 for a replacement plastic wash hand basin & 
£100 for a heated wing mirror glass 
I was also quoted £1400 for a complete mirror assembly 
I only required the actuator mechanism. 
I have since found the actuator is manufactured in Ireland and my local garage was able to get one for me at a fraction of the quoted cost 
Its still the best motor home we have owned!! 
Any one requiring info on mirror parts should email me


----------



## Hydrocell

I’ve had two Swift Mhs, a Sundance with an end lounge from new, it had no problems that I could recall overall value for the money we then decided to change to a Swift Bolero with fixed bed, big mistake in four months it just had problem after problem, the dealer tried there best but the company Swift just didn’t to know.
So we changed it for a Cheyenne with a fix bed, the only problem was that it had a front lounge which was nice but because we like travel in the winter the front part e.g. the cab area was so cold it made it so unpleasant that it had to go, we went back to West country how where great and swooped it for a Apache 634L which had an end lounge, another nice van but didn’t tick all the boxes.
I’m sure like us many of may have had similar experience trying to find the right MF to suite, unfortunately at some point you’ll have to make a compromise with some thing what ever it might be.
However in our Rapido 9048df we have found one that is just about perfect for us and I’m very happy with all aspects, we have had a few minor issues but as you can see from my last thread that there are being dealt with.


Regards,
Ray


----------



## SKIchalet

*Rapido Post delivery snags*

Hi,

Well, the supplier seems apathetic and disinterested but did pass on my list of issues to Rapido and helpfully pointed out that there were Rapido dealers nearer to my home town than they were!

When Anthony Pffaf in France returned to the office he contacted me straight away and has arranged for Wokingham Motorhomes to do the fix. This has yet to be done and of course, the dealer fitted things should not and are not the responsibility of Rapido and therefore Wokingham Motorhomes. Travelwold have been silent on the stuff which is clearly their bag.

Fixes are scheduled for the first week in July. I have nothing but praise for Anthony at Rapido in France for arranging things and Paul at Wokingham has been very responsive over the telephone and I have nothing but positive expectations.


----------



## carol

I can only reiterate about Antony Pfaff he seems able to sort out problems, but I do hope he has a good word with Travelworld. 

hope all goes well for you, do keep us updated

Carol


----------



## SKIchalet

*Rapido post delivery problems*

Well folks, credit given where credit due.

Wokingham did a good job on the warranty stuff and making good some of the post delivery work that had to be re-done. All seems OK now although there is a hint of water ingress with one window.

Travelworld paid for the stuff which was their liability (TV wiring) and sorted out a few other paperwork problems as well. Many thanks to Annabel at TW for prompt and cheerful service.

All's well that end's well - and I hope from now on to report only happy events with the Rapido:

First event was the Larmer Tree Festival in Dorset. It was a total "mudfest" but the Rapido provided a great refuge and comfortable home for the whole 5 days. The fresh water tank lasted all week. The grey water tank did not need emptying and the loo cassette did not need emptying either (Which surprised me because it looked too small when I first saw it, so much so that I bought a spare which obviously I have not used yet).

The vehicle was warm and comfy all week and where a lot of vehicles needed towing assistance to get them off the wet and muddied fields the 4 in line driving rear wheels, although slipping slightly, got me through the wet and the mud onto a hard track so we made our getaway without trouble.

The solar panel kept us topped up all week even though it was mostly grey and rainy.

We look forward to many more events and breaks in the 990MHV. 
Has anyone any tips on maximising fuel performance? It is a big vehicle so no complaints but any economy is a good move for me and the planet.


----------



## SKIchalet

*Still struggling with quality*

Hi Again,

Still love the design and concept of the 990 MHV but it is let down by the quality of bought-in parts. The seal constantly detaches from the fridge door and the cassette loo full warning light still has not been fixed. Amazingly, after 5 months I have just discovered that the headlights (I have only driven in summer day-light so far) are focussed just ten feet in front of the cab and that the headlight adjuster switch does not work. This is an H&S issue so I can't drive at night now. Any one got any ideas?

The shower door has broken and fallen off and I have been waiting weeks for a reply on when it can be replaced. This experience has certainly been a good example on why it is best to buy second hand because the price is lower and all of the snags have been sorted. I don't take kindly to not only being an unpaid inspector at the end of Rapido's production line but having to spend over £90k for the privilege.

On the up side, and there are quite a few, the vehicle is a delight to drive (although fuel hungry at 3 miles to the £. but what can one expect from 3 litre and 4.6 ton?). The heating system works well and all facilities are comfortable and well laid out. I have used it for a couple of folk festivals now and enjoy the admiring glances and comments from other campers. Two weeks ago I was in North Devon body boarding and surfing and the vehicle provided a fantastic base and good facility for us and our guests.

Am still pleased with our choice overall but now question if something with better quality and especially warranty service could not have been obtained for far less?
:?


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Still struggling with quality*



SKIchalet said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Still love the design and concept of the 990 MHV but it is let down by the quality of bought-in parts. The seal constantly detaches from the fridge door and the cassette loo full warning light still has not been fixed. Amazingly, after 5 months I have just discovered that the headlights (I have only driven in summer day-light so far) are focussed just ten feet in front of the cab and that the headlight adjuster switch does not work. This is an H&S issue so I can't drive at night now. Any one got any ideas?
> 
> The shower door has broken and fallen off and I have been waiting weeks for a reply on when it can be replaced. This experience has certainly been a good example on why it is best to buy second hand because the price is lower and all of the snags have been sorted. I don't take kindly to not only being an unpaid inspector at the end of Rapido's production line but having to spend over £90k for the privilege.
> 
> On the up side, and there are quite a few, the vehicle is a delight to drive (although fuel hungry at 3 miles to the £. but what can one expect from 3 litre and 4.6 ton?). The heating system works well and all facilities are comfortable and well laid out. I have used it for a couple of folk festivals now and enjoy the admiring glances and comments from other campers. Two weeks ago I was in North Devon body boarding and surfing and the vehicle provided a fantastic base and good facility for us and our guests.
> 
> Am still pleased with our choice overall but now question if something with better quality and especially warranty service could not have been obtained for far less?
> :?


I think you have been not just a little unlucky but very unlucky, I have the same vehicle and have had none of your problems at all, The only problem I have had was an ingress of water around the N/s garage door which was a recall problem and a new door was fitted and since then no problems at all.
Mine is uprated to 5.5 Ton as I have had hydraulic self levelling fitted and also air suspension to rear, I tow a Toad (Peugeot 308) and dont use that much fuel, On a recent trip across Europe (No Motorways) I averaged 4.2 miles to the pound, but as you say the luxury of travel and power availability is well worth it.
I would certainly be hounding my supplier with those problems and failing response I would contact Rapido directly and speak to Anthony Pfaffe who is English and is in charge of customer service.


----------



## SKIchalet

*Comfort*

Thanks for comments Les. They are a comfort. I am envious of the mpg though with all of your extra weight you are getting 30+% more economy, what am I doing wrong? I have the 3 litre engine and auto transmission so it is difficult to abuse.

I considered the hydraulic levelling and air suspension but although affordable did not think it good value for money. What are your thoughts now that you have it?


----------



## duds

Is there not a general issue at the moment about new recently built Rapido quality and the number of warranty claims being made by customers to dealers??


----------



## gaspode

duds said:


> Is there not a general issue at the moment about new recently built Rapido quality and the number of warranty claims being made by customers to dealers??


Not that I'm aware of.

Presumably you have some evidence for making that statement?
If so it would be helpful to all the rest of us if you could share that evidence.


----------



## greygit

I think as the habitation part of motorhomes are hand built you will always get problem cropping up due to the fitters involved doing the work. We purchased a new Chauson Welcome in January this year and boy did we have some problems with that van but members on here have Chausons and swear by them. 
Eight months later we are back with a Rapido and after one trip to Scotland to try it out we've had no problems so far( fingers crossed) but we are off to Spain in a few weeks time so we will see......nice to be back with Rapido quality though.


----------

